# He drove at me to move me out of the way



## Accy cyclist (30 Oct 2016)

Ok this is a rant. I've been stewing over it since it happened yesterday. There i was walking my bike out of a local supermarket when some lazy @!@t!! in a car decided he wanted to get as close to the store as possible. I saw him do a 3 point turn as he spotted the Loading Only spot had been vacated by another lazy @!@t!! Walking on the Loading Only spot was my only option as the road out of the car park was too busy to use. This prick saw me but he drove his car at about 10mph trying to make me move. I stood still and gesticulated that i was here and i didn't want to be hit by his car but he tried to shunt me out of the way. The car stopped about 9 inches from my left leg then he jumped out of the car and ran into the store before i could challenge him. I thought about what to do next and decided my only option was to somehow show him how angry i was by bending both of his wing mirrors back. The prick then came out of the store with a lottery slip in his hand and said oi what the f..k are you doing?! I'm letting you know what i think about you using your car to force me out the way i told him. He seemed a bit confused as to why i was annoyed with his actions, saying "you were stopping me from parking". Thick, evil or both i asked myself as i rode off? He actually thought he could use his car in a threatening way. I could understand if i was just stood there but i was moving as quickly as possible, i'd have been out of his way in another 5 seconds or so. Anyway, i've had my say and i feel better for it. Thanks for listening!


----------



## gavroche (30 Oct 2016)

Situations like this can quickly deteriorate into violent one. I think it is best to walk away from it and live another day. There are idiots everywhere and life is too short to deal with them all.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Oct 2016)

gavroche said:


> Situations like this can quickly deteriorate into violent one. I think it is best to walk away from it and live another day. There are idiots everywhere and life is too short to deal with them all.




But it seems cyclists have to walk away from so many things. i'm glad i let him know what i thought about him, even if it was only a small gesture of discontent. To think he actually thought he could drive a car at me just so he could walk as little as possible angers me.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (30 Oct 2016)

I suggest you see if the store has CCTV and then the police can determine what to do with regard to both of your actions.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Oct 2016)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I suggest you see if the store has CCTV and then the police can determine what to do with regard to both of your actions.




Good point,but i don't think they'd bother.No one was injured and believe it or not i've seen a police car parked in the same loading only spot, while they've nipped inside to buy odds and ends.


----------



## Globalti (30 Oct 2016)

Your paranoia is worrying. Why did you not realise he wanted to park and simply, politely move out of the way? Politeness costs nothing and it's almost certain that he was just an idiot. 

Messing with a bloke's car is a sure way to get yourself in trouble, especially if he happens to have a mate or his wife or GF with him and honour needs to be seen to be satisfied. How would you have felt if he'd come over and twisted your brake levers around?


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Oct 2016)

Globalti said:


> Your paranoia is worrying. Why did you not realise he wanted to park and simply, politely move out of the way?



I don't know if this is sarcasm but i WAS moving politely out the way,but that wasn't good enough for him. What was i supposed to do. Run so he didn't have to wait another second?. Besides, i was on the loading only bay when he was doing his manic 3 point turn. It's not as if i walked on it while he was parking up.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Oct 2016)

User13710 said:


> So a car stopped within 9 inches of you, and you damaged the wing mirrors as a result. Hmmm.





You do know that wing mirrors are retractable these days don't you?







Nothing was damaged. The car didn't just stop,it was driven in a threatening manner.


----------



## S-Express (30 Oct 2016)

Bending the mirrors is the act of an imbecile.


----------



## alicat (30 Oct 2016)

Sounds like he was just trying to park where he shouldn't for a quick errand and wasn't thinking.

I try to let these things go these days - they happen and it doesn't do me any good to stew on them. Easier said than done sometimes!


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Oct 2016)

User13710 said:


> I see. I thought you were bending them back, not retracting them. What a ridiculous thing to do, Accy.




I did bend them back but outwards not inwards, Ridiculous maybe but i hear quite a lot of folk who do the same when a car or van has parked on a pavement.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> ...decided my only option was to somehow show him how angry i was by bending both of his wing mirrors back.





Accy cyclist said:


> ... prick


----------



## Biff600 (30 Oct 2016)

TBH, apart from the driver not parking in an authorised space, he hadn't done much wrong, he hadn't hit you with his car, whether you deemed that it was implied or not.

You, on the other hand, did touch his car by bending the mirrors, this could be seen as criminal damage although more than likely none was done.

If that happened to me if I was in my car the perpetrator would have been removing his bike from himself


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Oct 2016)

Biff600 said:


> TBH, apart from the driver not parking in an authorised space, he hadn't done much wrong, he hadn't hit you with his car, whether you deemed that it was implied or not.
> 
> You, on the other hand, did touch his car by bending the mirrors, this could be seen as criminal damage although more than likely none was done.
> 
> If that happened to me if I was in my car the perpetrator would have been removing his bike from himself



Sensible(!)


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Oct 2016)

I think some people need to see a shrink.


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Oct 2016)

Let the store deal with it

We had a driver cut in front of us into a disabled bay and then abandon car

Quick word with the "Customer Services" and ....

"Would the owner of "XXX111" please remove their car from the disabled parking bay" was quite effective

Blustering driver demanding to know what the issue was, and a manager / security guard explaining exactly

Meanwhile several onlookers making comments that were not in his favour

He left.....


----------



## ColinJ (30 Oct 2016)

It really is not a good idea to deliberately mess with people's cars, no matter how much you think it is deserved. THIS lunatic murdered a cyclist near where I used to live because of a wing mirror incident!


----------



## rideswithmoobs (30 Oct 2016)

Im sorry Accy but the minute you touched someone elses property you over stepped the mark. You should be able to control yourself better but i agree with another poster that if you bent the mirrors back on my car you would be walking home with your bike in bits. Your actions are uncalled for and show you in a very poor light. If the guy had returned and rightfully gave you a slap for damaging his vehicle then you would be crying he assaulted you.
To be honest many of your posts seem to be antagonistic and done to delibrately cause controversy. You appear to always suffer these incidents or be in the wrong place at the wrong time but I wonder how much is fantasy. Calling people pricks and handing at insults to all those you deem fools in this world will only eventually get you a slap. Calm down and learn to rise above things as im sure those around you do to your actions as we are all human and all make mistakes or in this case bend the rules a little


----------



## Yellow Saddle (30 Oct 2016)

Don't assume every move a motorist makes is anti-cyclists. You are acting like one of those space-occupiers in a supermarket than plonks themselves somewhere and everyone else must move around them. 
You need to get a car for a while and get some perspective.


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Oct 2016)

What i find most worrying about this is the lack of a poll asking us whether he should have bent the off-side, near-side or both wing mirrors back... are you losing faith in the forum @Accy cyclist ?


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Im sorry Accy but the minute you touched someone elses property you over stepped the mark. You should be able to control yourself better but i agree with another poster that if you bent the mirrors back on my car you would be walking home with your bike in bits. Your actions are uncalled for and show you in a very poor light. If the guy had returned and rightfully gave you a slap for damaging his vehicle then you would be crying he assaulted you.



He seemed a bit worried rather than aggressive when he asked me why i did that. I think i could've took the fellow. He was only a shorty. Maybe my broken hip saved a fracas on the loading bay.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (30 Oct 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> What i find most worrying about this is the lack of a poll asking us whether he should have bent the off-side, near-side or both wing mirrors back... are you losing faith in the forum @Accy cyclist ?



There is a poll on a motoring forum from the driver asking if he should have broke his nose, his jaw or just kicked him in the nuts


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Oct 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> What i find most worrying about this is the lack of a poll asking us whether he should have bent the off-side, near-side or both wing mirrors back... are you losing faith in the forum @Accy cyclist ?



Ahem I think i've done about 3 polls in the nearly 6 years i've been posting on here. The myth continues!


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Oct 2016)

...


Accy cyclist said:


> Ahem I think i've done about 3 polls in the nearly 6 years i've been posting on here. The myth continues!


i think there should be a poll for how many polls the rest of us think you've done


----------



## rideswithmoobs (30 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> He seemed a bit worried rather than aggressive when he asked me why i did that. I think i could've took the fellow. He was only a shorty. Maybe my broken hip saved a fracas on the loading bay.



My brothers mates 5' 8 a 'shorty' as you say. An ex para so i doubt his size would hinder him. Never over estimate the big ones and never underestimate the little ones. My sons martial arts instructor is very short but a 6th dan black belt. Good luck to the guy who bends his mirrors back. A featherweight boxer ?? Anymore examples of why size means nothing.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Oct 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> ...
> 
> i think there should be a poll for how many polls the rest of us think you've done


Yes i'd like you to start it please.


----------



## GGJ (30 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> ...I think i could've took the fellow. He was only a shorty.



Oh dear, I think an anger management course should be top of your Christmas list


----------



## Bonefish Blues (30 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> My brothers mates 5' 8 a 'shorty' as you say. An ex para so i doubt his size would hinder him. Never over estimate the big ones and never underestimate the little ones. My sons martial arts instructor is very short but a 6th dan black belt. *Good luck to the guy who bends his mirrors back.* A featherweight boxer ?? Anymore examples of why size means nothing.



One assumed that your son's instructor might have good self-control when faced with this situation, as indeed the OP's protagonist seems to have had, fortunately.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (30 Oct 2016)

So you both had your verbal spat, he went into the supermarket, went to the cigarette counter, completed a purchase of a lottery ticket, and then came back out, (a transaction that you'd do well to complete in under two minutes, much more if there's a queue), and you were still in the act of folding his wing mirrors back? That's an act that I can't see most people struggling to complete in under 10 seconds, should they choose to do it and not want to get caught. 
Just checking I have this right.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (30 Oct 2016)

GGJ said:


> Oh dear, I think an anger management course should be top of your Christmas list


I went to see this yesterday 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyjm5VQ11TQ


Not sure why it came to mind in the context of this thread


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> My brothers mates 5' 8 a 'shorty' as you say. An ex para so i doubt his size would hinder him. Never over estimate the big ones and never underestimate the little ones. My sons martial arts instructor is very short but a 6th dan black belt. Good luck to the guy who bends his mirrors back. A featherweight boxer ?? Anymore examples of why size means nothing.


Mmm, i think you forgot to mention the 4ft 8inch bloke carrying one of these!


----------



## Slick (30 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> My brothers mates 5' 8 a 'shorty' as you say. An ex para so i doubt his size would hinder him. Never over estimate the big ones and never underestimate the little ones. My sons martial arts instructor is very short but a 6th dan black belt. Good luck to the guy who bends his mirrors back. A featherweight boxer ?? Anymore examples of why size means nothing.


Too many to mention, but there's been stories from the beginning of time About a guy called David.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (30 Oct 2016)

Bonefish Blues said:


> One assumed that your son's instructor might have good self-control when faced with this situation, as indeed the OP's protagonist seems to have had, fortunately.



My example was how @Accy cyclist reference to height and being able to take him was incredibly flawed. Im 100% sure my sons instructor has way more self control but then again I also suspect this whole incident never really happened and is just imaginary
The Para on the other hand may not have such self control and maybe thats the sort of person accy should be aware of when damaging someones property


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Oct 2016)

GGJ said:


> Oh dear, I think an anger management course should be top of your Christmas list




No i'm not really aggressive Would you be ok about someone driving a car at you to make you move?


----------



## rideswithmoobs (30 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> No i'm not really aggressive Would you be ok about someone driving a car at you to make you move?



Maybe he drove at you to awake you from the dreamland you and your band of merry trolls live in


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Oct 2016)

CanucksTraveller said:


> So you both had your verbal spat, he went into the supermarket, went to the cigarette counter, completed a purchase of a lottery ticket, and then came back out, (a transaction that you'd do well to complete in under two minutes, much more if there's a queue), and you were still in the act of folding his wing mirrors back? That's an act that I can't see most people struggling to complete in under 10 seconds, should they choose to do it and not want to get caught.
> Just checking I have this right.




He must've been in the store for about 10 seconds at the most. The lottery thingy is just through the door so he ran in and ran out again. If i knew he'd be back out in a few seconds i wouldn't have bent the mirrors back. I would've given him my thoughts instead.


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> No i'm not really aggressive Would you be ok about someone driving a car at you to make you move?


Driving a car towards you and stopping nine inches away (Did you measure it?) would hardly be classed as driving "At you", would it?

You're beginning to sound like the Viz character, Biker Bellend.


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4533433, member: 45"]They're not trolls. They're gonks .

Either way, I could have them all.[/QUOTE]

If you "Catch them all"... do they become Pokemon?


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> My example was how @Accy cyclist reference to height and being able to take him was incredibly flawed. Im 100% sure my sons instructor has way more self control but then again I also suspect this whole incident never really happened and is just imaginary
> The Para on the other hand may not have such self control and maybe thats the sort of person accy should be aware of when damaging someones property




Pushing a retractable mirror back and you call it damaging property.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (30 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Pushing a retractable mirror back and you call it damaging property.



You stated you pushed it the opposite way , it was not intended for so potentially damaging. You had zero right to even put your finger on it. You did not pay for it, own it so should never touch it


----------



## GGJ (30 Oct 2016)

I despair!!! It's little wonder there is a massive 'us vs them' rift between cyclists and motorists when this sort of behaviour is taking place for no apparent reason

Time for bed said Zebedee...nighty night


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2016)

I'm fascinated by the responses of the "touch my car and you'd be taking you bike home in bits" crew.

Car driver attempts to bully a cyclist. Cyclist over reacts (sorry Accy but that is my view). Cyclist tweaks, but does not damage, car door mirrors, motor-centric members of a cycling forum think this would entitle them to dismantle said cyclists bike.

Odd. Very odd. Did the motor-centrists not get the memo about two wrongs not making a right?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Driving a car towards you and stopping nine inches away (Did you measure it?) would hardly be classed as driving "At you", would it?


Interesting. A local nobber, whilst half cut, deliberately rode his e-bike at me a couple of weeks ago, whilst I was getting into tlh's car, as he had taken exception to said car being parked outside his house. He missed me by about 9 inches, because I stepped slightly away. Was he not riding at me then?


----------



## jonny jeez (30 Oct 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I'm fascinated by the responses of the "touch my car and you'd be taking you bike home in bits" crew.
> 
> Car driver attempts to bully a cyclist. Cyclist over reacts (sorry Accy but that is my view). Cyclist tweaks, but does not damage, car door mirrors, motor-centric members of a cycling forum think this would entitle them to dismantle said cyclists bike.
> 
> Odd. Very odd. Did the motor-centrists not get the memo about two wrongs not making a right?


My thoughts as well.

Clearly Accy felt put out, threatened even and as you put it , he over reacted (or even reacted inappropriately)

Doesn't take anything away from the fact that some cockwomble felt that he was more important than Accy and was in some way entitled to put him at risk.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Oct 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I'm fascinated by the responses of the "touch my car and you'd be taking you bike home in bits" crew.
> 
> Car driver attempts to bully a cyclist. Cyclist over reacts (sorry Accy but that is my view). Cyclist tweaks, but does not damage, car door mirrors, motor-centric members of a cycling forum think this would entitle them to dismantle said cyclists bike.
> 
> Odd. Very odd. Did the motor-centrists not get the memo about two wrongs not making a right?




At least i have some sympathy on here. I too find it odd that supposed cyclists seem to side with motorists more than cyclists.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (30 Oct 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I'm fascinated by the responses of the "touch my car and you'd be taking you bike home in bits" crew.
> 
> Car driver attempts to bully a cyclist. Cyclist over reacts (sorry Accy but that is my view). Cyclist tweaks, but does not damage, car door mirrors, motor-centric members of a cycling forum think this would entitle them to dismantle said cyclists bike.
> 
> Odd. Very odd. Did the motor-centrists not get the memo about two wrongs not making a right?



As you quoted from a post i made, He over reacted and saw fit to damage someones property then went on to claim he could have 'took' them. Trolling aside, if this ever happened, at what point do you consider he has gone too far ? 
I think your taking the dismantle bike comment as literal, which its not and I dont think bending expensive electric mirrors back in the opposite way is classed as tweaking. Im am neither cycling nor motor centric thanks


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> At least i have some sympathy on here. I too find it odd that supposed cyclists seem to side with motorists more than cyclists.


I think you'll find that most people are fair minded enough to see a situation from both sides and not automatically side with someone who happens to share the same hobby or interest.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Oct 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> My thoughts as well.
> 
> Clearly Accy felt put out, threatened even and as you put it , he over reacted (or even reacted inappropriately)
> 
> Doesn't take anything away from the fact that some cockwomble felt that he was more important than Accy and was in some way entitled to put him at risk.




I think people forget that i'm recovering from a broken hip which has seriously cocked up my life. I see someone driving at me and think sheeet not again!!!! A car travelling at 10mph can break your leg easily!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Oct 2016)

Can I just point out that Accy was a pedestrian pushing a bike, not a cyclist...


----------



## jonny jeez (30 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I think people forget that i'm recovering from a broken hip which has seriously cocked up my life. I see someone driving at me and think sheeet not again!!!! A car travelling at 10mph can break your leg easily!


Yep, that's a fair point and a reasonable reaction.


----------



## galaxy (30 Oct 2016)

I wonder how many peoples reactions would be different if the said car drove at them and stopped so close. Especially as some have said your bike would be in bits if touched my car.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Can I just point out that Accy was a pedestrian pushing a bike, not a cyclist...



If i'd been riding my bike i could've understood the get out my way attitude slightly and i mean slightly. I think he saw the bike and thought i'll teach this one a lesson. An anti cyclist looking for an opportunity to have a go maybe? I actually made eye contact with this fellow but he carried on driving at me. Like i said previously, i was moving/limping as fast as possible to get out the way but his precious lottery slip was more important to him it seems.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (30 Oct 2016)

galaxy said:


> I wonder how many peoples reactions would be different if the said car drove at them and stopped so close. Especially as some have said your bike would be in bits if touched my car.



I wonder how many peoples reactions would be different if they walked out to see some stranger deliberately bending mirrors back on their car especially those quoting the bike in bits comment. I like many cycle, drive & ride motorbikes but dont think i would ever resort to damaging another persons property, even if its so called 'tweaking'.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> I think you'll find that most people are fair minded enough to see a situation from both sides and not automatically side with someone who happens to share the same hobby or interest.


I think most people are so motor-centric they can't understand how drivers routinely bully more vulnerable people with their cars.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> I wonder how many peoples reactions would be different if they walked out to see some stranger deliberately bending mirrors back on their car especially those quoting the bike in bits comment. I like many cycle, drive & ride motorbikes but dont think i would ever resort to damaging another persons property, even if its so called 'tweaking'.


What damage was done by Accy's nobbery? What word would you like used to describe altering the state of a motor vehicle's component without damaging it?

Or are you subscribing to the "you so much as touch my car and I'll break you, or your bike" school of thought beloved of most motor-centrists on our roads?


----------



## rideswithmoobs (30 Oct 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I think most people are so motor-centric they can't understand how drivers routine bully more vulnerable people with their cars.



And you think @Accy cyclist actions are not bullying ? Did you not say yourself two wrongs dont make a right ?


----------



## jonny jeez (30 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> I wonder how many peoples reactions would be different if they walked out to see some stranger deliberately bending mirrors back on their car especially those quoting the bike in bits comment. I like many cycle, drive & ride motorbikes but dont think i would ever resort to damaging another persons property, even if its so called 'tweaking'.


I think accy understands that the whole mirror thing was his choice of reaction...rightly or wrongly.

But don't forget that it was a REACTION not an action. It wouldn't have happened if the driver had shown some common courtesy


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> I wonder how many peoples reactions would be different if they walked out to see some stranger deliberately bending mirrors back on their car especially those quoting the bike in bits comment. I like many cycle, drive & ride motorbikes but dont think i would ever resort to damaging another persons property, even if its so called 'tweaking'.




For the umpteenth time i didn't damage his precious car. The mirrors are designed to bend back either way to absorb knocks and impact. I wanted him to come out, see the mirrors and think "Mmm, i must've upset someone" that's all.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> And you think @Accy cyclist actions are not bullying ? Did you not say yourself two wrongs dont make a right ?


Accy responded inappropriately to what he perceived as bullying. That does not make him a bully. To assert that it might is, frankly, ridiculous. If anyone other than accy has posted this anecdote I believe many folk would be reacting differently.


----------



## bladesman73 (30 Oct 2016)

the op went looking for trouble, why just stand there in the spot when he was originally walking through it? if he had carried on walking then this altercation wouldnt have happened. as for moving the wing mirrors, grow up. as for the "id have taken him" comment


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> At least i have some sympathy on here. I too find it odd that supposed cyclists seem to side with motorists more than cyclists.


I understand your reaction. I've reacted similarly. I think I empathise rather than sympathise.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4533554, member: 9609"]I think if you ever do get into an argument with a driver, never set off in front of them, let them go first, they may just loose the plot and drive into you.[/QUOTE]
I think we should stay at home and not go cycling just in case...


----------



## jonny jeez (30 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> And you think @Accy cyclist actions are not bullying ? Did you not say yourself two wrongs dont make a right ?


I think they are nothing like bullying.

They were dealt out with frustration, anger, disappointment and likely some sense of futility. And also most likely regretted...unlike the motorists actions that will be continued each day, without consideration or self questioning.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Oct 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> I think accy understands that the whole mirror thing was his choice of reaction...rightly or wrongly.
> 
> But don't forget that it was a REACTION not an action. It wouldn't have happened if the driver had shown some common courtesy




Exactly. I was in a good mood, looking forward to going to the football match and doing a bit of socialising then along comes trouble. If he hadn't driven at me i'd have let it go. I still can't get my head around the thought that someone can actually think they can move someone out the way with their precious car!


----------



## rideswithmoobs (30 Oct 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> What damage was done by Accy's nobbery? What word would you like used to describe altering the state of a motor vehicle's component without damaging it?
> 
> Or are you subscribing to the "you so much as touch my car and I'll break you, or your bike" school of thought beloved of most motor-centrists on our roads?



Grumpy, I have no wish to get into a personal hand bag match with you. Abive you clearly state what Im trying to say and said in the beginning....Accy's nobbery. 
An electric folding mirror will retract inwards but is not designed to be bent outwards as it will indeed break out of its mountings damaging it. I therefore believe if it at all happened then he is intentionally damaging it. Thankfully i dont get into fights or confrontations so do not subscribe to your 'crew' you refer too. I mearly made a statement regarding a similar tit for tat reaction to damaging a car. 
You say damaging a bike or you is a motor centric attitude but whats accys attitude ? Damage a car then claim he could have 'took' him. Same same


----------



## rideswithmoobs (30 Oct 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> I think they are nothing like bullying.
> 
> They were dealt out with frustration, anger, disappointment and likely some sense of futility. And also most likely regretted...unlike the motorists actions that will be continued each day, without consideration or self questioning.



Do you know the motorist in question and for a fact what accy says is correct and the motorist will continue like this daily ?


----------



## jonny jeez (30 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Do you know the motorist in question and for a fact what accy says is correct and the motorist will continue like this daily ?


Do you?


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Do you know the motorist in question and for a fact what accy says is correct and the motorist will continue like this daily ?



The "evidence' is that the driver thinks he is exempt form being considerate, parking rules do not apply to them and has the right to drive aggressively

The likelihood of an Epiphany and becoming a perfect driver is probably very small


----------



## rideswithmoobs (30 Oct 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> I think accy understands that the whole mirror thing was his choice of reaction...rightly or wrongly.
> 
> But don't forget that it was a REACTION not an action. It wouldn't have happened if the driver had shown some common courtesy



Possibly incorrect. He was walking but then delibrately stopped to block a cars way. The driver, rightly or wrongly, may argue he then REACTED to accys ACTION so then bending the mirrors was retaliation to the whole childish incident. 
BOTH were in the wrong in their actions


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Grumpy, I have no wish to get into a personal hand bag match with you. Abive you clearly state what Im trying to say and said in the beginning....Accy's nobbery.
> An electric folding mirror will retract inwards but is not designed to be bent outwards as it will indeed break out of its mountings damaging it. I therefore believe if it at all happened then he is intentionally damaging it. Thankfully i dont get into fights or confrontations so do not subscribe to your 'crew' you refer too. I mearly made a statement regarding a similar tit for tat reaction to damaging a car.
> You say damaging a bike or you is a motor centric attitude but whats accys attitude ? Damage a car then claim he could have 'took' him. Same same


Accy says, repeatedly, that he did no damage. You keep asserting that he did. Bizarre.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (30 Oct 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Do you?



No and that is why I see both sides as I know neither of these people


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Oct 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> the op went looking for trouble, why just stand there in the spot when he was originally walking through it? if he had carried on walking then this altercation wouldnt have happened. as for moving the wing mirrors, grow up. as for the "id have taken him" comment



So you'd walk forward towards a car coming at you?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Possibly incorrect. He was walking but then delibrately stopped to block a cars way. The driver, rightly or wrongly, may argue he then REACTED to accys ACTION so then bending the mirrors was retaliation to the whole childish incident.
> BOTH were in the wrong in their actions


I think you need to question your motivations in making these posts...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> So you'd walk forward towards a car coming at you?


I think you should lay down and let him run over you.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (30 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I did bend them back but outwards not inwards, Ridiculous maybe but i hear quite a lot of folk who do the same when a car or van has parked on a pavement.





GrumpyGregry said:


> Accy says, repeatedly, that he did no damage. You keep asserting that he did. Bizarre.



Bizarre how ? Forceably pushing an electric mirror outwards beyond its maximum extension will damage it or force it out of its mounting. Go try bend a car mirror outwards, an electric mirror he posted a picture of then states the above. Accy claims no damage because he wouldnt say he smashed them would he ?
So I dont assert I just state what would be fact if it actually happened as he claims


----------



## rideswithmoobs (30 Oct 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I think you need to question your motivations in making these posts...



Debating or question the same as you


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Oct 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I think you should lay down and let him run over you.




I think he probably would have done.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Bizarre how ? Forceably pushing an electric mirror outwards beyond its maximum extension will damage it or force it out of its mounting. Go try bend a car mirror outwards, an electric mirror he posted a picture of then states the above. Accy claims no damage because he wouldnt say he smashed them would he ?
> So I dont assert I just state what would be fact if it actually happened as he claims


So you are stating that accy is a liar when he says he caused no damage.

I've bent the electric mirrors on various cars of ours forwards
Passing vehicles have clipped and bent the electric mirrors on various cars of ours forwards.

No damage.

Perhaps I am a liar too?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I think he probably would have done.


Of course. You weren't even a cyclist. You were the lowest form of life, a pedestrian wheeling a bicycle. You deserve everything you get, mate.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (30 Oct 2016)

How about, in a separate parallel universe: "Excuse me, but did you realise that by driving your car so close to me, you frightened me. Could you please be more considerate in future". Driver was, reportedly, within 9" of OP's bicycle, so one assumes that this conversation could have happened.

OP takes the higher ground, is the bigger man, everyone gets on with their lives.


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Oct 2016)

Accy does seem to get into a lot of these situations, and not just with motorists. Not so long ago he was going to sue a cycling clubmate after he came off on a run.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2016)

Bonefish Blues said:


> How about, in a separate parallel universe: "Excuse me, but did you realise that by driving your car so close to me, you frightened me. Could you please be more considerate in future". Driver was, reportedly, within 9" of OP's bicycle, so one assumes that this conversation could have happened.
> 
> OP takes the higher ground, is the bigger man, everyone gets on with their lives.


Should I try to be the bigger man if the car actually makes contact? Or if I find myself on the bonnet?


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Oct 2016)

Bonefish Blues said:


> How about, in a separate parallel universe: "Excuse me, but did you realise that by driving your car so close to me, you frightened me. Could you please be more considerate in future".



That was what i intended to do, but he dived out the car and ran into the store.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2016)

User said:


> If only.


The response from the vast majority of drivers would surely rhyme with cough.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (30 Oct 2016)

User said:


> If only.


Indeed.

Someone once came up to me in quite a fighty fashion and told me that I'd driven into (an empty) service yard too quickly and that I needed to expletive expletive expletive slow down.

I apologised and said I was sorry I had frightened him.

He looked very puzzled and went away.

That's all that happened.


----------



## smutchin (30 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> He was walking but then delibrately stopped to block a cars way.



No, that's not what he said. My reading of it is that basically he had to stop for a moment on his way out of the store, waiting for the way to become clear, and the car driver wasn't prepared to wait a few seconds for him to get a chance to get out of the way. Sounds typical of the kind of thing I encounter in my local Tesco car park (where they have taken to putting cones in the Loading Only bay to stop it being used as a parking space by selfish idiots too lazy to walk a few extra yards to the shop).

I can't imagine why Accy thought it would be a good idea to bend the wing mirrors back, regardless of whether or not any damage was done (and FFS, get off your high horse about that one, will you?), but some of the responses in this thread are exasperating, and some are downright disgusting...



Biff600 said:


> If that happened to me if I was in my car the perpetrator would have been removing his bike from himself


----------



## jonny jeez (30 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> No and that is why I see both sides as I know neither of these people


I would put it to you that your views on this subject are not as balanced as you would like them to be.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Oct 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Accy does seem to get into a lot of these situations, and not just with motorists. Not so long ago he was going to sue a cycling clubmate after he came off on a run.




Look at it from my point of view. I haven't earned a penny in 9 weeks or received any benefits either. I wasn't after ripping anybody off, just being compensated for my loss.
If you were walking down the street and someone on a bike rode into you and broke your hip, which stopped you from earning would you not want some financial help?


----------



## rideswithmoobs (30 Oct 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> So you are stating that accy is a liar when he says he caused no damage.
> 
> I've bent the electric mirrors on various cars of ours forwards
> Passing vehicles have clipped and bent the electric mirrors on various cars of ours forwards.
> ...



Nope I am not calling either of you anything and sorry but I disagree with mirrors been bent back and yes I have had them damaged that way so just soeaking from my experience as you are yours



Bonefish Blues said:


> How about, in a separate parallel universe: "Excuse me, but did you realise that by driving your car so close to me, you frightened me. Could you please be more considerate in future". Driver was, reportedly, within 9" of OP's bicycle, so one assumes that this conversation could have happened.
> 
> OP takes the higher ground, is the bigger man, everyone gets on with their lives.



This is the correct reaction 



Smokin Joe said:


> Accy does seem to get into a lot of these situations, and not just with motorists. Not so long ago he was going to sue a cycling clubmate after he came off on a run.



Maybe why I question Accys statements based on past incidents 



GrumpyGregry said:


> I think you need to question your motivations in making these posts...



I think this is becoming a personal battle and whatever I say you will dispute so best I bow out


----------



## Bonefish Blues (30 Oct 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Should I try to be the bigger man if the car actually makes contact? Or if I find myself on the bonnet?


I suggest the approach would be appropriate in whatever situation*, except that in the latter case, the police would wish to take an interest, too.

*even if, as you believe, the response would typically rhyme with cough (I don't believe it would, but there again, I tend to believe most people are actually pretty decent, if approached in a civilised manner)


----------



## rideswithmoobs (30 Oct 2016)

smutchin said:


> No, that's not what he said. My reading of it is that basically he had to stop for a moment on his way out of the store, waiting for the way to become clear, and the car driver wasn't prepared to wait a few seconds for him to get a chance to get out of the way. Sounds typical of the kind of thing I encounter in my local Tesco car park (where they have taken to putting cones in the Loading Only bay to stop it being used as a parking space by selfish idiots too lazy to walk a few extra yards to the shop).
> 
> I can't imagine why Accy thought it would be a good idea to bend the wing mirrors back, regardless of whether or not any damage was done (and FFS, get off your high horse about that one, will you?), but some of the responses in this thread are exasperating, and some are downright disgusting...



Then I happily stand corrected
As for the FFS high horse bit, I was debating it and no friggin high horse. 
Run its course for me this thread.


----------



## jonny jeez (30 Oct 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Accy does seem to get into a lot of these situations, and not just with motorists. Not so long ago he was going to sue a cycling clubmate after he came off on a run.


I think it's fair to say that Accy has had his fair share of misfortune recently. I don't think it's fair to pass judgement on this and start a cross thread debate on the issue.


----------



## jonny jeez (30 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Look at it from my point of view. I haven't earned a penny in 9 weeks or received any benefits either. I wasn't after ripping anybody off, just being compensated for my loss.
> If you were walking down the street and someone on a bike rode into you and broke your hip, which stopped you from earning would you not want some financial help?


If I were you I wouldn't engage in a cross thread debate on that issue and would report the post accordingly.

You are opening yourself up to baiting by engaging.


----------



## smutchin (30 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> As for the FFS high horse bit, I was debating it and no friggin high horse.



We're not always aware how our own posts come across to other people reading them... 



> Run its course for me this thread.



Yes, I think you're right. Let's just leave it there.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (30 Oct 2016)

smutchin said:


> We're not always aware how our own posts come across to other people reading them...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I think you're right. Let's just leave it there.



Then i apoligise to you or any one else who got the same impression. I think commenting on anything is asking for arguements these days


----------



## steve50 (30 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Then i apoligise to you or any one else who got the same impression. I think commenting on anything is asking for arguements these days


How very true, especially on this forum!


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Oct 2016)

Thought everybody would be out riding this fine morning !


----------



## Slick (30 Oct 2016)

Adam4868 said:


> Thought everybody would be out riding this fine morning !


I'm just back from a ride and a picnic with her indoors, very pleasant.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4533714, member: 9609"]@Accy cyclist - very much on your side with this one, we shouldn't have to put up with bullies, maybe a bit childish bending his mirrors in but least you made a stance[/QUOTE]
Thanks. Like i said before, i was happy about things then along came the trouble. I'll take it in about the mirrors,i'll think next time, but i couldn't just walk/ride away without letting my feelings be known.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2016)

smutchin said:


> No, that's not what he said. My reading of it is that basically he had to stop for a moment on his way out of the store, waiting for the way to become clear, and the car driver wasn't prepared to wait a few seconds for him to get a chance to get out of the way. Sounds typical of the kind of thing I encounter in my local Tesco car park (where they have taken to putting cones in the Loading Only bay to stop it being used as a parking space by selfish idiots too lazy to walk a few extra yards to the shop).
> 
> I can't imagine why Accy thought it would be a good idea to bend the wing mirrors back, regardless of whether or not any damage was done (and FFS, get off your high horse about that one, will you?), but some of the responses in this thread are exasperating, and some are downright disgusting...


Don't take the assertions of motor-centric keyboard warriors too literally is the answer. Appaz.


----------



## jonny jeez (30 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Then i apoligise to you or any one else who got the same impression. I think commenting on anything is asking for arguements these days


This deserves more than just a like in my opinion.

Please don't be put off commenting. Its natural for us all to become entrenched sometimes, being able to rise above it, to try and see another's point of view and even say sorry now and then... as you have, is a great quality.

You taught me a lesson today.


----------



## gbb (30 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4533427, member: 45"]Can I join in with the ridiculous testosterone battle raging on this thread?










GRRRRRRRRR! ! !









Was that OK? [/QUOTE]


----------



## PK99 (30 Oct 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> For the umpteenth time i didn't damage his precious car. The mirrors are designed to bend back either way to absorb knocks and impact. I wanted him to come out, see the mirrors and think "Mmm, i must've upset someone" that's all.



So next time I am inconvenienced by bikes chained to railings and blocking the pavement I can deflate the tyres to let the cyclists know they have inconvenienced me?


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Oct 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Don't take the assertions of motor-centric keyboard warriors too literally is the answer. Appaz.



Appaz= apologies?

I was in a pub and the young lady behind the bar spilt some of my drink 

She said "Soz"

My reply was that it was my first pint!

Then I realised the meaning was "Sorry"


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Oct 2016)

PK99 said:


> So next time I am inconvenienced by bikes chained to railings and blocking the pavement I can deflate the tyres to let the cyclists know they have inconvenienced me?



Only if there is a small electronic switch that automatically reinflates them, effortlessly and with no additional equipment


----------



## subaqua (30 Oct 2016)

ICBA reading the whole thread. 

but Door mirrors not Wing Mirrors.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2016)

PK99 said:


> So next time I am inconvenienced by bikes chained to railings and blocking the pavement I can deflate the tyres to let the cyclists know they have inconvenienced me?


But only if folk don't claim that, in letting the air out, the bike has been damaged.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> Appaz= apologies?
> 
> I was in a pub and the young lady behind the bar spilt some of my drink
> 
> ...


Appaz = Apparently. As any fule kno.


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Oct 2016)

subaqua said:


> ICBA reading the whole thread.
> 
> but Door mirrors not Wing Mirrors.



Does the fact that I remember drivin with wing mirrors make me old


----------



## PK99 (30 Oct 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> Does the fact that I remember drivin with wing mirrors make me old



Yes, very old.


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Oct 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Appaz = Apparently. As any fule kno.




Any young whippersnapper you mean


----------



## subaqua (30 Oct 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> Does the fact that I remember drivin with wing mirrors make me old


NO . 

my first car had wing mirror. on drivers side only. apparently it was the posh model Viva !


----------



## PK99 (30 Oct 2016)

subaqua said:


> NO .
> 
> my first car had wing mirror. on drivers side only. apparently it was the posh model Viva !



Ah, you are old too!


----------



## Tim Hall (30 Oct 2016)

subaqua said:


> NO .
> 
> my first car had wing mirror. on drivers side only. apparently it was the posh model Viva !


I vaguely recall being told a saloon didn't need two wing mirrors, only estates. (Where did we go for unfounded rumour before the internet?)


----------



## mythste (30 Oct 2016)

What was that saying?

Meet an peanut a week? You meet an peanut a week.
Meet an peanut every day? Ask yourself a question.

Edit: I see bumhole reverts to peanut. For reference


----------



## subaqua (30 Oct 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> I vaguely recall being told a saloon didn't need two wing mirrors, only estates. (Where did we go for unfounded rumour before the internet?)


mine was an estate






like this but in maroon !


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Oct 2016)

Even two door mirrors were not mandatory until fairly recently.


----------



## Banjo (30 Oct 2016)

Accy I appreciate you have had a lot of stress in your life lately unable to work/ earn etc and Im not sure how well I would have coped in the same situation but if you continue being so confrontational your headed for a pile more trouble for yourself.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Oct 2016)

User said:


> That whooshing sound you can hear is @Pale Rider's point going well over your head...


----------



## potsy (30 Oct 2016)

User said:


> That whooshing sound you can hear is @Pale Rider's point going well over your head...


If it missed his head by more than 9" it is unsurprising he missed it


----------



## Cycleops (31 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Bizarre how ? Forceably pushing an electric mirror outwards beyond its maximum extension will damage it or force it out of its mounting. Go try bend a car mirror outwards, an electric mirror he posted a picture of then states the above. Accy claims no damage because he wouldnt say he smashed them would he ?
> So I dont assert I just state what would be fact if it actually happened as he claims



I'm sure no electric mirrors were harmed in this altercation. the whole thing is just a symptom of fast moving life and people's sometimes aggressive attitude.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (31 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> the minute you touched someone elses property you over stepped the mark. You should be able to control yourself better but i agree with another poster that if you bent the mirrors back on my car you would be walking home with your bike in bits



Loving the hypocrisy of this type of reply.


----------



## mjr (31 Oct 2016)

User13710 said:


> You should have cleaned his windscreen as well while you were at it. Thinking about it though, there probably wasn't time in 10 seconds.


Clean the windscreen with the special yellow wash, eh?

[QUOTE 4533554, member: 9609"]I think if you ever do get into an argument with a driver, never set off in front of them, let them go first, they may just loose the plot and drive into you.[/QUOTE]
Sadly, the nobbers reverse pretty quick too, as I've discovered to my cost and I've still no idea why they reversed at me - I'd not done anything except signal I was turning right, but maybe they'd missed their turn and didn't look in their mirrors before starting to reverse. The safest place to be is directly beside a motorist, just more than a door's width away - they can't turn quickly.


----------



## mjr (31 Oct 2016)

Bonefish Blues said:


> How about, in a separate parallel universe: "Excuse me, but did you realise that by driving your car so close to me, you frightened me. Could you please be more considerate in future". Driver was, reportedly, within 9" of OP's bicycle, so one assumes that this conversation could have happened.


That has worked for me once with a Boots the Chemist driver, but usually it resulted in a diatribe on how I'd somehow sinned against motoring by being on the road and not in the gutter or similar, so I gave up on it. Now I just record them and publish it, so if anyone ever searches the web for their registration plate number... 



rideswithmoobs said:


> Nope I am not calling either of you anything and sorry but I disagree with mirrors been bent back and yes I have had them damaged that way so just soeaking from my experience as you are yours


What are these pathetic vehicles with mirrors that get damaged by being bent back, please? I drive along some pretty narrow roads and would hate to have one of those.



subaqua said:


> ICBA reading the whole thread.


If you read page one, it doesn't vary much until you came in.


----------



## mr_cellophane (31 Oct 2016)

What was the problem ? He was loading a Lottery Ticket into his car.


----------

